
Improved Visualization of Einstein’s General Theory of Relativity - vog
http://1ucasvb.tumblr.com/post/142605511227/in-einsteins-general-theory-of-relativity-space#_=_
======
vog
I like how this conveys the 3-dimensionality, in contrast to most othe
visualizations. Also have a look at the animated version:

[http://1ucasvb.tumblr.com/post/142549026838/figured-id-
add-a...](http://1ucasvb.tumblr.com/post/142549026838/figured-id-add-a-mass-
in-there-see-also#_=_)

